
How does Product Hunt ranking algorithm work? - LisaDziuba
Why does some startup with 100votes can be above startup with 1000votes?
======
rrhoover
Product Hunt's ranking works similar to Hacker News. As mentioned in our
F[AQ]([https://www.producthunt.com/faq#how-do-things-end-up-on-
the-...](https://www.producthunt.com/faq#how-do-things-end-up-on-the-
homepage)) is based on the number of upvotes, time since posting[1], and
detected voting rings/spam accounts.

[1] Time is an important which introduces a "velocity" factor. For example, a
product with 100 upvotes that was posted 1 hour ago would generally be ranked
above another product with 100 upvotes that was posted 12 hours ago.

[2] We also slightly modify rankings for logged in users based on topics and
friends they follow.

